# Spherical things... What are they?



## FishesRDelicious (May 18, 2011)

So, my dad feeds my fish while I'm away at university and I got home the other day on break and noticed the water was discolored. My tank has always been stable so I wasn't worried- not the first time but I do need to do some vacuuming and water changes along with changing the cartridge. Anyway, I just noticed a ton of small cloudy white balls EVERYwhere. 

They are are on the rocks and plants (fake) and the gravel, but not suspended.
They are about 4-5mm in diameter I'm estimating.
They honestly look like eggs to me, They are translucent with a foggy spot in the center.

I'ts a 29 gal with a bristlenose pleco and a koi (I know, it's temporary). The pleco I've had for about 6 years, the koi has only been in there for about half a year, but the lady I got him from raised him well and has never had problems.

I didn't get a chance to check my water chemistry as I was on my way out but it's never out of whack. I'll check it when I get home. I have no idea how long the balls have been in there. I only noticed them today because the water was getting frothy on surface. I'm going to take the tank apart and sterilize everything tomorrow first thing, but I really want to know what these things are. Please help!


----------



## FishesRDelicious (May 18, 2011)

Aquarium Gallery - FishesRDelicious Gallery

Here are the pictures of them I uploaded to my gallery.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

They do look like unfertilized eggs.


----------



## FishesRDelicious (May 18, 2011)

I can't believe how many are in there... I'm not worried they'll harm my fish but they freak me out, haha. Actually, I just had a thought: Don't Koi lay eggs? That's gotta be it.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

You have Koi in a tank? Or do you mean Koi Angels?


----------



## FishesRDelicious (May 18, 2011)

Its a koi. She's only in there for the winter. I got her from a lady who had her when she was really small and she kept upgrading the tank size to the one she's in now. I can't keep doing that and I can't stand to see a koi in a small tank so once it's warm I have a friend with a nice koi pond I'll give her to.


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

It looks like eggs affected by fungi. But actually not only spawns a female.
But do not stick Koi spawning grains to objects or vertical walls. It looks more like catfish.


----------

